# If you Died tomorrow would that be:



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Simple question that is being asked in the context of happiness and/or fulfillment in your life.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen (Jun 18, 2011)

depends on my mood, but mostly? not


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

no. I'd probably just look like B|.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> depends on my mood, but mostly? not


Judging from the results so far I have to say that it was a very good question with one obvious answer  You better learn that having feelings is not equal to be happy. For me it is actually the other way around... Hope you have learnt something about one poor ENTP


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen (Jun 18, 2011)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Judging from the results so far I have to say that it was a very good question with one obvious answer  You better learn that having feelings is not equal to be happy. For me it is actually the other way around... Hope you have learnt something about one poor ENTP


What was YOUR answer?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, because I could say "my life sucked"


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Perhaps a smile if it's death by snoo snoo.









If it's painful, it would probably be with a frown.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

No. I would be very disappointed.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I said yes because I'v got a lot of potentially good things coming up, but in the end it would probably depend on if I died instantly in a cool explosion, or if I got hit by a car and spent hours bleeding out in a ditch. That second one, I dont think I'd be too smiley about.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd be content in death as i wasn't in life.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Judging from the results so far I have to say that it was a very good question with one obvious answer  You better learn that having feelings is not equal to be happy. For me it is actually the other way around... Hope you have learnt something about one poor ENTP


Wait, were you asking "would you literally die smiling?" or "would you die happy?" I thought it was the former, because that's how you phrased the question, but this statement makes it sound like the latter.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I said no, but it would depend on whether I had time to reflect. If I knew I was going to die, I'd try to look back at all the positive things like family, friends, pets and other things I enjoyed. Even though there has been a lot of pain and negatives, there would be no point in thinking about those at this time. If it just suddenly happened without any foresight, there would be a sad face because I have a tendency toward pessimism most of the time.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

It would solve a lot of my problems at the moment... But on the whole, I'd rather be alive.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuck man, I'm not even married yet :crazy:


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Nope. It would get in the way of my awesome summer plans.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I refuse to let myself die doing anything else then smiling.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

If I had time to reflect/prepare for my death, I might be able to come to terms with it and die, if not happy, at least somewhat content. 

If not, well then I'd be very unhappy because there's still so much left to do with my life and that dying (to my egocentric self) would seem like wasted potential.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd be okay with that.

I might have felt differently ten years ago, but I've come to peace with myself, am happy with who I am, and I know nothing ever lasts anyway... so despite having things I'd still like to do, see, and accomplish, I feel like I have lived a lot.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

A smile, just because I've been thinking about it and I hate it when my parents guilt trip me about them dying before me. I always tell them back that I could also die early too. But that's a bad conversation altogether. =/


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

no,i have not achieved any of my goals that i might in 20 some years with lots of hard work.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

No. 

Dying would stand in between me and my next high. :crazy:


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

You only have one death... smile and accept it  Why die grumpy?


----------



## slightlycrazed (Dec 26, 2011)

Neither. it would probably be just a normal face.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Im only 18, and if i were to die tomorrow I'd die very content.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Only if I was trapped in a room with only nitrous oxide to breathe.

Side note: The spell check seems to think nitrous is not a real word.


----------



## slightlycrazed (Dec 26, 2011)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Simple question that is being asked in the context of happiness and/or fulfillment in your life.


Can't I just be indifferent?


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

You bet, now - I hope I don't jinx myself, but I can say that right now I have enough smile to go around that it'd probably tick off the grumpy corpses I'd share company with.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I'm a wee bit on the young side to be too happy about dying tomorrow.
There's too many cool things to do.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes. why? the relief would be amazing.


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

No, I don't want to die. Although I don't think I would want to live forever, I would like to live longer than a 100, and not as a vegetable either.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd find relief in death, so yeah, probably.


----------



## Lumen Animae (Jan 31, 2012)

Vasili Syrakis said:


> Yes. why? the relief would be amazing.


I’m sorry you feel that way. I’m sure that there are other ways than dying that can give you relief from whatever is causing you pain. Please don’t look at death as a relief, and yes, I have no right to tell you that and I should mind my own business, but still, please don’t. I’m a F not a T = I really want to hug you right now...


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Must have a son before I die, otherwise no one lives on to bear the family name.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

I will say yes. I live my life doing what I think was right, even if I made mistakes, If I had to choose again I will probably take the same decisions..because I like the person I am today. I don't have any regrets nor debts with anybody. I learned a lot and had some fun while doing it. Meet awesome people and have beautiful memories with them. I try to help and love others with my limitations and usually did my best. What more I can ask?...


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Hruberen said:


> Must have a son before I die, otherwise no one lives on to bear the family name.


Genetics are more important than name. Name is immaterial.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know. I'll think about it tomorrow.


----------



## mentok (Feb 9, 2012)

no.. too many thoughts I haven't had yet. Too many experiences I haven't been through. If I died now I would be leaving so many things undone and incomplete. There is a time to except death but now is not it.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I have far, far too much left to accomplish before I can even consider dying.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

If you had asked me a couple of weeks ago, I would have said yes. I would have been able to die happy.

Right now, no. There are things I need to resolve first.


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

"going to die tomorrow"

( •_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)

I'm ready.


----------

